# Further table saw pot-stirring...



## Cullen (Dec 11, 2014)

So, I posted an inquiry a bit back regarding portable table saws. It amounted to the quite common DeWalt vs Bosch debate.

I had all but decided on the DeWalt dwe7480. 

However.

Now I am considering stretching the budget just a smidge.

I hear a lot of love towards stepping up just a notch to the Ridgid R7412.

This would be the absolute top end of my budget, and I might have to resort to a fair piece of hucksterism to justify it to the Most Beloved Wife.

She doesn't always see the long view regarding tools and such.

I say it's for the house, she thinks it's just for me.

I digress.

Please talk me into or out of, or simply give solid reasons, as to spending the extra buck-sixty. 

To reinforce, I'm pretty well sold on one of these two. I would also prefer to roll down to the Borg and come on home that day.

Lots of good towards the Ridgid. Some things that cause a pause for thought.

Honestly, the DeWalt would cover most projects in the near future. But I wonder if'n I might want more down the road...


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Could you post a link to that saw? A google search did not help.


----------



## Cullen (Dec 11, 2014)

Sorry, yesterday was a long day. 

I meant just a garden variety Ridgid R4512. I have no idea whence I dredged that number up there, and do apologize for any confusion I may have caused.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I can't speak to that saw, but my BIL has the DeWalt, and I can't say I'd recommend it, honestly. The fence is cool, easy to adjust, but it is way underpowered. It struggled to rip 2x pine. My old Craftsman saw did marginally better, but it's quite a bit older and plugged into a "questionable" electrical circuit. 

I'll let someone else chime on on the Ridgid (and also look at the Delta at Lowes, glowing reviews on that saw and I think it's on sale right now).


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'e had the dewalt portable for perhaps three years. Liked it so much I bought one for my son also. It has. Absolutely NO trouble ripping one bye pine, no idea where that idea came from? Set it up with a dado stack and cut half inch by half inch dados down the middle of PT two bye fours to ma ke frames to hold lattice to enclose bottom of sons deck, one shot through, no issues although we only did about 16 ten footers. Also used dado stack on it to make shiplap siding out of one bye eight ledger board for a shed, no troubles there either.Is it as powerful as my delta 3 hp. Unisaw? No, but it has done well for me. My habitat group has the bosch deal and that is decent also and takes a beating. Ron


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I have been using the Ridgid TS2410LS for several years now. I believe it has been replaced by the R4513 now.
Very happy with the saw, I would give it 5 stars. The scale to rip has been dead on until recently. Have adjusted a couple times, but will
take some loc-tite to hold and rebuild my confidence. The R4513 has the fold and go base which is
why I purchased it. It could be removed and set up on bench if wanted.
HD currently has the unit on sale for 4 bills, http://www.homedepot.com/s/ridgid%20table%20saw?NCNI-5


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

By all means,get the full sized Rigid---I like the little DeWalt and think it is the best portable saw I have owned---however, with a table saw--size is King---bigger is safer and easier to work with.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The Ridgid R4512 has 13 amps, the Dewalt has 15 amps, most circular saws have 15 amps.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I meant to list that on the pro side for the R4513, which does have the 15 amp motor. A little perplexing. The R4512 has a smaller motor but cost more than the R4513. Must be the cast iron base is adding cost. Also should note the fence is heavy, runs smooth does not rack. 
I sound like a Rigid commercial, but compared to the 10" Craftsman portables I was burning up the Rigid is superior.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> By all means,get the full sized Rigid---I like the little DeWalt and think it is the best portable saw I have owned---however, with a table saw--size is King---bigger is safer and easier to work with.


Guys, the OP is looking for PORTABLE table saws. As I said before, my unisaw is a beast that could rip railroad ties all day. But it ain't going in the back of my pickup to work on a jobsite. Ron


----------



## Cullen (Dec 11, 2014)

The DeWalt is portable, the Ridgid can apparently be wheeled out of the way when not needed. 

I flubbed the model number on the Ridgid in my original post. To clear it up, the portable I was pretty well sold on is this one:


The Ridgid is this one:


The DeWalt comes across as highly regarded for what it is. The Ridgid has a following, but some have reported having some issues.

I know it's not an apples to apples comparison, just wondering if the Ridgid would necessarily be an "upgrade" and worthy of consideration.

It's for household use only. Majorish projects I foresee will be building a couple nightstands and further down the road, a couple built-ins to replace a closet that will become part of a hallway.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you have the space---get the larger Rigid saw----You will be glad you did.

The larger table makes cutting safer and more accurate----

I have the DeWalt---it is a darn nice saw----but if both saws were set up side by side--I would be using the larger saw---My shop saw is a big one---with a 4 foot wide outfeed table---very stable---


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

* The saws themselves might as well be religious arguments. I love my Bosch 4100, which I chose over the DeWalt. Very happy with it. Bosch supposedly has a new one with SawStop like tech on board. No idea what that cost. Has to be big $$$.

* As for justifying to wife... well... you just have to promise to build something she wants that can't be done as well without that saw. Hell... I got my Bosch as a birthday present after I built a custom table where I had to do all the ripping at a friend's house not too close by. So it was kind of like this: "SEE. You just REALLY need THIS kind of tool to get this kind of quality." Also, you just have to get what you want here. You don't want to be looking at this thing every cut wishing you had the other one. Give up what you need to. But get what you want. This is a anchor tool in your shop. Have her call me. I'll explain it. Or maybe not. Just find a way. You know you want to. You know you need to.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have my Ridgid now for 14 years and the only thing I have changed is the blade. I would like to change the fence but really don't need to.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

I've had a ts3650 for about ten years and I'm still very happy with it.  Don't let the 13 amp rating scare you away, I've pushed mine a good bit at times and it's never bogged down. It's a good saw for the money.


----------



## Cullen (Dec 11, 2014)

Long story short, since I know you cats were waiting on pins and needles...

I ended up with the Delta 36-725.

I was in the midst of composing the greatest post known to mankind.

World peace would have been the most likely outcome...

Then I fat-fingered my phone and it was lost to the ages.

Anyway. We all love pics, so here she is... 


Please forgive the state of my shop. Winter was unkind, and spring was a damp afterthought..:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice saw, you should get good service out of it. 

Man if you think your shop is a mess, you should see mine.


----------



## Cullen (Dec 11, 2014)

BigJim said:


> Nice saw, you should get good service out of it.
> 
> Man if you think your shop is a mess, you should see mine.


Thank you for the kind words. 

It was wheeled into that corner for a photo-op reason.

I am giddy with anticipation for Autumn, so that I might spend much time out there.

The other 3/4 of my space is befuddled and obfuscated by a bunch of crap.

A pic of my current "proper" workbench would cause you to ask if'n there might me a miter saw and reloading press under all that sawdust and those spiderwebs...

All those disclaimers aside, I really can't wait to break her in.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Cullen said:


> Thank you for the kind words.
> 
> It was wheeled into that corner for a photo-op reason.
> 
> ...



When I see a dirty shop I know it is being used! I assume that someone was working on a project right up to the last second before they had to turn out the lights and run off. 


When I see a pristine shop, I assume its not getting used or someone is spending more time cleaning than they are building.

That should be a thread all on its own, "show us your dirty shop" the way guys show off their truck after barreling through the mud bogs! :thumbup:


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

Mort said:


> I can't speak to that saw, but my BIL has the DeWalt, and I can't say I'd recommend it, honestly. The fence is cool, easy to adjust, but it is way underpowered. It struggled to rip 2x pine. My old Craftsman saw did marginally better, but it's quite a bit older and plugged into a "questionable" electrical circuit.
> 
> I'll let someone else chime on on the Ridgid (and also look at the Delta at Lowes, glowing reviews on that saw and I think it's on sale right now).


I ripped a bunch of 3/4" Tigerwood (very hard wood) on a Dewalt portable TS, with a very dull blade ('twas a rental). As long as I didn't force the wood, it wasn't a problem.


----------

